# Как умирают врачи



## Гарри (7 Авг 2015)

Достаточно интересное повествование:

http://fithacker.ru/articles/kak-umirayut-vrachi/


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (7 Авг 2015)

Думаю по-разному все. Есть и такие, что активно сопротивляются и даже на время побеждают.


----------



## La murr (7 Авг 2015)

А вот так медики лечатся...


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (7 Авг 2015)

La murr написал(а):


> А вот так медики лечатся...


Это, видать, уже сильно припекло, а так до последнего ползают. Особенно хирурги и реаниматологи и их сестры. Знакомого невропатолога 2 года не могу затащить к себе на БЕСПЛАТНОЕ лечение. У него прострелы жуткие, ночами не спит и живет только на обезболивающих. И ведь все понимает, и больных ко мне направляет, а сам не идет, мол обойдется... Странно..


----------



## La murr (7 Авг 2015)




----------



## FerrumBear (7 Авг 2015)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Странно..


А что здесь странного. "Сапожник - без сапог.." Обычное дело.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (7 Авг 2015)

FerrumBear написал(а):


> А что здесь странного. "Сапожник - без сапог.." Обычное дело.


Дык, жить вроде все хотят...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Авг 2015)

FerrumBear написал(а):


> А что здесь странного. "Сапожник - без сапог.." Обычное дело.


Врач, как и всякий человек не может ходить каждый день в новых сапогах, он ходит в починенных и начищенных сапогах.
Вот и на фото доктор, "прокапается" - "сапоги почистит" и на работу опять. Нормально.


----------



## Горбун из Нотр Дама (11 Ноя 2019)

Знаю одного парня, который на скорой работает. На кофе и снотворном постоянно сидит. И очень близко принимает к сердцу, когда спасти не получается  Совсем себя не жалеет.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Ноя 2019)

Горбун из Нотр Дама написал(а):


> Знаю одного парня, который на скорой работает. На кофе и снотворном постоянно сидит. И очень близко принимает к сердцу, когда спасти не получается  Совсем себя не жалеет.


А как не спасли, так родные жалобу пишут. Еще и уволят.


----------



## Sergei_Vorobey (12 Ноя 2019)

да ладно. скорая и морду может набить. или ей. с таким контингентом работают иногда)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Ноя 2019)

Sergei_Vorobey написал(а):


> да ладно. скорая и морду может набить. или ей. с таким контингентом работают иногда)


Чаще почему-то врачам.


----------



## Горбун из Нотр Дама (13 Ноя 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Чаще почему-то врачам.


В том, что в стране много быдла и низкая зарплата у врачей, виновато наше государство, которое осознанно создаёт подобное положение. Для того, чтобы люди друг с другом конфликтовали и забыли про них, жуликов и воров у власти. Поэтому предлагаю жить дружно, врагам на зло.


----------



## Kaprikon (13 Ноя 2019)

@Доктор Ступин,  а я не пойму, почему они такие агрессивные, на скорой помощи))
Я им ничего никогда не била, от чего такая защитная реакция.
К стати, такая всегда, я видела, как в центре по МРТ мужичка с инсультом, микро наверное, забирали только по настоянию врача, который этот инсульт и обнаружил на МРТ, а когда вызывал бригаду домой, отправили в поликлинику.


----------



## Sergei_Vorobey (13 Ноя 2019)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Я им ничего никогда не била


Низкая зарплата, и бьют не вы так другие. Страна - то спивается и вымирает.

Честь все же тем, кто людьми остается. Зачтется им все, надеюсь, зачтется. (что-то я стихами заговорил, к чему бы это?)


----------

